# Puppies are born! What will they look like?



## cathryn (Apr 5, 2013)

Hi everyone,

I've been lurking here, with the occasional post or reply, for a while. We were waiting for a puppy from a litter that was born in July. Unfortunately it was 5 boys, and we (me, hubby and my two young sons) want a girl. So we decided to wait till the next litter.

Well, the litter was born on Saturday! And there are 4 girls this time! I'm beyond excited!

I'm still trying to learn all about Havanese colouring. There is so much variation, and colour changes with growth, etc!

These puppies all have white, varying amounts of black and varying amounts of red sable. Is this considered Tricolour? If so, might they look like as they get older? 

Honestly, it doesn't matter what it looks like...I just want a health Hav girl! But I'm curious! It seems that black mostly stays black, but sable changes. There doesn't seem to be a lot of photos/information on Havs with these 3 colours our there on the internet.

Grateful for any information!
Cathryn (excited Hav mom-to-be!)


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

Have you checked out this site yet?

http://www.havanesecolors.com/

It contains galleries of photos, as well as descriptions of all the different colors Havanese come in.

-Jeanne-


----------



## cathryn (Apr 5, 2013)

I have seen that site, and it's wonderful! That's the only reason I know about "Tricolor".

They show other colour combos in the galleries, but not black, red sable and white.

Thanks for your help!



MarinaGirl said:


> Have you checked out this site yet?
> 
> http://www.havanesecolors.com/
> 
> ...


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Congrats on the litter! I do not have much to add except that the hav will get lighter. There a couple of pup/adult before and after threads on this forum.
Welcome and look forward to hearing about your new girl!


----------



## Tuss (Apr 22, 2012)

congrats on the birth of your pup! do you have a photo of the litter that you're allowed to share. You sure have good self control to wait for the one you want!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

congrats and welcome to the family!! 

my pup is an Irish Red Peid ... here she is at 14 weeks and then today at 3 1/2 yrs.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

It just depends on the genes of Mom & Dad and Grandparents! They are like a box of chocolates, you never know what you are going to get!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

We want pictures of the litter!op2::cheer2:


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

Congrats on your new little one, you must be so excited. Tim is a black and white parti and hasn't changed too much, some lightening in his face. I know that Mae will be going through a lot of color changes, but I have a feeling she'll look a lot like her cute mommy.


----------



## kicker0927 (Oct 15, 2013)

I was always told on other forums that "without pics, it never happened".....


----------



## cathryn (Apr 5, 2013)

Hi everyone!

Sorry to post and disappear...I ended up getting really sick for a few days.

I would love to post pictures, but feel uncomfortable doing so since the breeder hasn't posted them on her website yet. As soon as she does, I promise to post a link!

She confirmed that they are dark red sable and white. They are all absolutely beautiful! I can't wait to go see them!

My boys (7 and 8) are beside themselves that they will finally be getting the little girl puppy that they've been waiting for. It's been tough for me to wait for the next litter, but even harder on them! But they were the ones that said they wanted to wait so that we could get a girl!

They've already their fave from the pictures, but I told them you never know till you meet them!

The puppies are 11 days old today...and I'm counting the days left till we can bring our new addition home! I started talking to the breeder, asking questions, etc, last January, so it will have been a year by the time we bring her home!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

That's exciting!


----------



## cathryn (Apr 5, 2013)

Well, I got permission to post some photos of the litter. I didn't want to overstep, and the breeder hasn't put them up on her website yet. Still waiting for the perfect picture!

They're all white with red/dark red sable, and absolutely beautiful! They are 2 weeks old in these pics.


----------



## cathryn (Apr 5, 2013)

Oh, I should also add a picture of our little girl. My 7 and 8 year old boys picked her out. She's a little acrobat, and a big snuggler, so she's perfect for our family!!!

We've named her Tallulah, but we call her Lulah.

These pics are from when she was 1.5 weeks old. The breeder hasn't been able to get any good pics of her since them because she never stops moving long enough! It's hard to tell because the picture is so dark, but she's white with dark red sable.


----------



## Colbie (Feb 9, 2013)

Lulah is absolutely adorable. Congrats. You are in for a special treat being a havanese parent. They are awesome.

We waited a long time as well for our little fur girl. I think it was almost a year from the time I first start talking with our breeder until we took Colbie home.

I can tell you; it was worth the wait.


----------



## cathryn (Apr 5, 2013)

ColbyBlu said:


> Lulah is absolutely adorable. Congrats. You are in for a special treat being a havanese parent. They are awesome.
> 
> We waited a long time as well for our little fur girl. I think it was almost a year from the time I first start talking with our breeder until we took Colbie home.
> 
> I can tell you; it was worth the wait.


By the time we bring her home, it will be almost a year since we started talking to our breeder. When the litter finally arrived in the summer and there were no girls, my DH and I decided we would go with whatever the boys wanted. We were so surprise, not to mention impressed, that they wanted to wait for a girl. They were 6 & 7 years old at the time!


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

Lulah is such a cutie and I love the name. Her darker coloring is pretty too, and reminds me of Mae when she was teeny tiny. I think Laurie referred to her and her sis as dark sable too.

From today


Mae has changed her coloring a lot since then and I'm sure litle Lulah will too, it's fun to watch.


----------



## BFrancs (May 17, 2012)

This is going to be one of my favorite threads!! She is too cute. But of course I'm bias  she looks just like Vino.

Wait til she sends you videos you'll be even more excited. I know I was... Thx for sharing wit us n keep us posted. I'm excited for you!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

What a beautiful litter! Lulah is a cutie! Waiting is hard but your family will really enjoy her!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Lullah looks like a cutie, and no one can say for sure, but she's dark enough that she MIGHT keep some color as she matures! I love, love, LOVE the photo of the whole litter… I want to eat them right up!!! 

I certainly understand how excited you are. While it took less time from when I finally chose a breeder to getting a puppy, (for just the same reason in reverse… I didn't care about gender, as long as it was the "right" puppy!) From deciding on a Havanese, through choosing a breeder to getting Kodi was just about a year long wait too! It was worth every minute to get the perfect-for-us puppy!


----------



## BFrancs (May 17, 2012)

Here a few pictures of Vino at 1 day, 4wks, 9wks and 6 months. He has kept his color (so far). It looks like your little girl will keep Jack’s red and Sara’s black – nice blend.


----------



## Ruth4Havs (May 13, 2013)

That second pic of Vino a-d-o-r-a-b-l-e!!!!


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Vino looks very much like his Dad, Jack. He's a handsome boy. Beth's adults are gorgeous and her puppies adorable. Poor little ones being raised in all that cold, snowy but beautiful area. Brrrr!!!


----------



## cathryn (Apr 5, 2013)

First of all, I would LOVE if Lulah ended up looking like Vino. He's absolutely adorable, and with the same father...you never know! Thanks for the pics...he looked very similar to Lulah when he was teeny-tiny, except Lulah has some really dark areas.

I love seeing the pics of Mae...she's beautiful!

The wait is going to be tough. It's been a long time coming, and knowing how absolutely adorable she is just makes it harder!!!

It's so fun to see the sables change! I can't wait to see how her colouring will evolve!

Beth sent more pics last night, so I feel obliged to share! The first ones she got since she opened her eyes where you can actually see her face! She's a mover!


----------



## cathryn (Apr 5, 2013)

In case anyone wants to see them, here are links to her parents. It looks like (I'm no expert!) they both have quite the pedigree!

Mother: Baribal's Usara aka Sara

Father: Rockhurst's Kismet At Cinnabar aka Jack


----------



## Colbie (Feb 9, 2013)

Beautiful puppy. Her parents are as well.


----------



## BFrancs (May 17, 2012)

Awww love her. Love the 2nd pix. She has such a sweet face and eyes! LOL i just realized that your new avatar picture. Nice.


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Lulah is adorable. Looks like she will definitely have her Dad's coloring. You guys are going to have so much fun with her. The boys must be so excited. Best of luck.


----------



## cathryn (Apr 5, 2013)

It's a Christmas Lulah!!! The breeder was trying to get some holiday pictures of the puppies. How cute is she???? 

I absolutely adore the lopsidedness of the white on her little face!!!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

What a cutie pie.


----------



## Ruth4Havs (May 13, 2013)

That is a beautiful Christmas picture!


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Love that Christmas picture of Lulah. She's looking fluffier with her hair growing. It won't be long now. Bet you're counting the days.


----------



## cathryn (Apr 5, 2013)

sandypaws said:


> Love that Christmas picture of Lulah. She's looking fluffier with her hair growing. It won't be long now. Bet you're counting the days.


Oh, I AM counting! 5 days till we go see her, and 26 days till she comes home! Oh, and there's Christmas in there somewhere! 

It's really fun to see how much her hair has grown, and how much fluffier she is getting with each picture! Beth sends pictures 3-4 times a week, and even if it's only been a couple of days you can still see a change in her!


----------



## tra_po (Aug 14, 2013)

cathryn said:


> It's a Christmas Lulah!!! The breeder was trying to get some holiday pictures of the puppies. How cute is she????
> 
> I absolutely adore the lopsidedness of the white on her little face!!!


She's a doll baby! I know you can't wait to get her home.

Ludo has a lopsided face, too... it's so darn cute on them.


----------



## BFrancs (May 17, 2012)

She is a cutie!! I remember those days waiting on Beth to send new pixs. Lol

Love the ones in your album - we can watch her grow too. Thx for posting the pictures.

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## cathryn (Apr 5, 2013)

Here is a new picture of Lulah. She's 6.5 weeks old now. She's getting so fluffy!!!! 

My boys are ready to start counting hours rather than days till she comes home!


----------



## Ruth4Havs (May 13, 2013)

She is getting bigger!!! What a little cutie she is!


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

Isn't she the little model...what a pose and those eyes!  
-Jeanne-


----------



## cruzr (Dec 5, 2013)

What a cutie and great Christmas present.


----------



## cathryn (Apr 5, 2013)

MarinaGirl said:


> Isn't she the little model...what a pose and those eyes!
> -Jeanne-


She _does _look like she's posing, doesn't she? The funny thing is, the breeder said she can hardly get a picture of her because she won't stay still...she's a little busy body. But the other pups stop and look when she has the camera, almost posing for her.

She sent me 5 pictures, and this is the only one that's not blurry!  She really got a great picture of her face!


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Oh, Cate, she is adorable and it's a great pose. Did you get to visit her at all or are you going to see her when you pick her up?


----------



## cathryn (Apr 5, 2013)

sandypaws said:


> Oh, Cate, she is adorable and it's a great pose. Did you get to visit her at all or are you going to see her when you pick her up?


Sorry Mary...I've been so busy with work lately, and Christmas and the boys...I've hardly had time to check the forum at all!

We didn't end up going because my son was very ill that weekend. We pick Lulah up on Saturday, so I will tell you all about our experience after that! Hopefully my PM will be working!!!


----------



## BFrancs (May 17, 2012)

Don't forget to tell US too .... With pictures and videos :becky:

:cheer2: Woohoo 5 more days :cheer2:


----------



## cathryn (Apr 5, 2013)

BFrancs said:


> Don't forget to tell US too .... With pictures and videos :becky:
> 
> :cheer2: Woohoo 5 more days :cheer2:


Love the cheerleaders!!!

I'm so excited I'm ready to burst! I just can't wait to bring her home!
Beth sent a video of her and 2 of her siblings...she called all the dogs inside, but Lulah wanted to stay outside in the snow. She has the cutest little trot!!!

I'm sure I will be flooding the forum with pictures once we get her home!


----------



## cathryn (Apr 5, 2013)

Beth told me that Lulah is full of self confidence, and thinks she belongs in the rest of the house with the big dogs. She said _*"any chance she gets, she trots in as if to say "okay, I'm here!". She's really won my heart!"*_. How nice is that to hear???

Here are a couple of pictures from the last couple of days.










Doesn't she look like she's waiting for us to come and get her in this picture?????


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

She's absolutely adorable. And, having seen some of Beth's dogs, I think you stand a good chance that she'll keep a lot of color. Keep us posted!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

what a total doll!!


----------



## mamacjt (Aug 23, 2011)

Lucky you! She sure is a doll!


----------



## cathryn (Apr 5, 2013)

krandall said:


> She's absolutely adorable. And, having seen some of Beth's dogs, I think you stand a good chance that she'll keep a lot of color. Keep us posted!


I would LOVE if she kept some of her colour! I think it's so beautiful! Of course...my opinion may be biased!


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

cathryn said:


> I'm sure I will be flooding the forum with pictures once we get her home!


Flood away! We love LOTS of photos and videos.  -Jeanne-


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

She is adorable! Keep the pictures coming!


----------



## BFrancs (May 17, 2012)

Like I said before I told Beth I "met" you on the forum and she said the nicest thing; I had to share with you.... 

"btw Cathryn is getting my fav...she has the most wonderful little personality!"

The last picture sure does look like she is waiting on you to pick her up. Lulah: "I know she coming any minute now"

Lucky you - she is going to be sweetheart with a whole lot of personality - perfect combo!


----------



## Ruthiec (Jun 18, 2013)

She is beautiful and how lovely to hear that she's the breeder's favourite. Can't wait to see more photos of her.


----------



## chataboutthat (Jun 6, 2013)

This is Tippi's baby pic, and her more recent pic is in my avatar to the left. She lightened up considerably!


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Boy, how excited you all must be. Lulah is a little doll. Love the pics Beth's sent you and waiting to see lots more. Good luck on your upcoming trip to ge her. Wow, first Christmas and then a new puppy a couple of days after. Your boys must be bursting with all the anticipation and excitement. Keep us in the loop.


----------



## chataboutthat (Jun 6, 2013)

and ohhhh myyyyy goshhhh she's adorable!! tippi kept a LOT of her color on her back. it was just her face that really, really lightened up.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

cathryn said:


> I would LOVE if she kept some of her colour! I think it's so beautiful! Of course...my opinion may be biased!


It's SUPPOSED to be biased!


----------



## cathryn (Apr 5, 2013)

I'm leaving to get Lulah in about 45 minutes! It's about an hour drive, and we're supposed to be at Beth's at 10am.

I can hardly contain myself, I'm so excited! As soon as she's settled and I have some pictures, I will post them! I'll probably started a new thread.

Stay tuned!!!


----------



## BFrancs (May 17, 2012)

We are excited for you too. Safe travels and we'll be here waiting 

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

The day has finally arrived. How exciting. Looking forward to pics.


----------



## Sarahdee (Apr 5, 2012)

So exciting!!! I hope everything goes well for you. Looking forward to seeing pictures!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Can't wait to see your new baby!!!


----------



## chataboutthat (Jun 6, 2013)

CAN SHE NOT POST PICTURES AND DRIVE AT THE SAME TIME???????


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

op2: Staying tuned!!! So exciting, good luck!


----------



## BFrancs (May 17, 2012)

Hi :canada:...

am eagerly waiting to hear from Cate, I hope everything is going well with her and little Lulah. I hope she let us know how the trip went and how its going at home with the family and a new puppy.


----------



## paul59539 (Nov 6, 2013)

A Havanese can be Black, Blue, Silver, Chocolate, Brindle, Sable, Red, Gold, Champagne, Cream and White and as one colour as well as in combination with other colours. Because of the large colour variety it's difficult to predict which colours will have the puppies.


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

BFrancs said:


> Hi :canada:...
> 
> am eagerly waiting to hear from Cate, I hope everything is going well with her and little Lulah. I hope she let us know how the trip went and how its going at home with the family and a new puppy.


I was wondering the same thing, Betty. I bet Cate has her hands full with the new pup and her young boys. It must be pretty hectic in her house right now. Hopefully, she'll check in soon.


----------



## cathryn (Apr 5, 2013)

Hi everyone!

I'm SO sorry I haven't posted yet! I've been so busy with getting to know Lulah, and family staying from out of town and my boys home on Christmas vacation. We've also been struggling with Lulah having diarrhea something fierce, but I'll explain that later. I'm going to start a new thread to tell the whole story, and I promise lots of pictures!!!!


----------



## cynny27 (Dec 19, 2013)

My izzy was kind of black and whit as a baby and now at just 4 months - she has a lot of sable (no surprise her dad was sable and black) She seems to change daily.... I think it is fun to see how they change............... but YES we need pictures puppy puppy pictures I can't get enough of these dogs..............


----------

